
In San Francisco, households earning $117,000 qualify as ‘low income’ - petersonh
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/28/families-earning-117000-qualify-as-low-income-in-san-francisco.html
======
systemtest
Is there a Big Mac index for software developers? Where can I have the best
life possible for me and my family?

